#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Пхова в Красноярске (2011 год).

## Баир Борис

Слышал, будто бы Пхова ламы Оле  Нидала будет в Красноярске в следующем году. Кто знает точно? Ответьте.

Я хоть школы Гелуг, но был на Пхове в Новосибирске в 1999 году. Хорошие переживания! Пандито Хамбо лама тоже называл ламу Оле "нашим другом".

----------

Azzey (13.01.2011)

----------


## Штелп

Годовой план поездок Оле Нидала доступен здесь. Для просмотра нужен пдф

----------

Tseten (24.10.2010)

----------


## Штелп

Расписание зимней поездки Ламы Оле Нидала
по российским центрам в 2011 году
Дата---------Город---------Программа
06.01.2011	-	Находка	-	        Лекция
07-08.01.2011	-	Владивосток	-	Лекция
11.01.2011	-	Улан-Удэ	-	        Лекция
12.01.2011	-	Иркутск	-	        Лекция
15-16.01.2011	-	Новосибирск	-	Курс
17.01.2011	-	Барнаул	-	        Лекция
19.01.2011	-	Екатеринбург	-	Лекция
21.01.2011	-	Ижевск	-	        Лекция
22-23.01.2011	-	Нижний Новгород	- Курс
24.01.2011	-	Москва	-	        Лекция
Расписание является предварительным и в нём возможны изменения.

----------


## Дифо

> Слышал, будто бы Пхова ламы Оле  Нидала будет в Красноярске в следующем году. Кто знает точно? Ответьте.



А я где-то читал, что пховы в этом году не будет.

----------


## Azzey

Мне интересно, пхова уже бывала в Красноярске? И проводить ее может только Лама Оле?

----------


## Налджорпа

В этом году курсов Пхова в России Лама Оле проводить не будет. Вместо них будет визит Шераба Гьялцена Ринпоче. Ринпоче даст посвящения в Москве и Красноярске. Лама Оле также будет в Москве и Красноярске с лекциями.

----------

А н д р е й (14.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (14.01.2011)

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> В этом году курсов Пхова в России Лама Оле проводить не будет. Вместо них будет визит Шераба Гьялцена Ринпоче. Ринпоче даст посвящения в Москве и Красноярске. Лама Оле также будет в Москве и Красноярске с лекциями.


В августе 2011 в Москве и Карсноярске будет совместная программа Шераба Гьялцена Ринпоче и Ламы Оле Нидала

----------

Tong Po (14.01.2011), А н д р е й (16.01.2011)

----------

